

Personal Transparency - ameister14
http://leostartsup.com/2014/12/personal-transparency/

======
extremeorangey
Because taking $1 million from the cash reserves of a funding round for
private consumption always looks like a healthy move for company directors.
Doesn't trigger any warning bells...

------
kristianp
$1M each for two founders is a big slice of a $3.5M funding round. That kind
of percentage taken out seems to defeat the purpose of raising money.

------
slarson1
This is like writing about why I ate a banana today.

